# Modifications



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Our newest modification, it works great and makes it feel like home!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY NICE, Steve!!!! Care to join us next weekend in NH????


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

That looks great. What are the dimensions?

John


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> VERY NICE, Steve!!!! Care to join us next weekend in NH????


Nephews wedding next weekend in Ottawa, otherwise it would be great!

Steve


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> That looks great. What are the dimensions?
> 
> John


I will measure it this weekend. I bought a electric fireplace at Home Depot took it all apart and scaled it down and then rebuilt it. It took about 8 hours and lots of patience, but it turned out really great. Even matched the wood grain in the trailer, it looks like it was built there.

I will be taking orders soon, he he!

Steve


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Steve,

Nice job! That looks cozy enough to curl up next to with a good book in the middle of a Canadian winter. I can actually picture a small Christmas Tree next to it
















Wayne


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice!









What a great mod. I like fireplaces.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

NICE...can you roast marshmallows in it?








Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very Nice - exactly what is need for camping in Canada









Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great !!! Nice work. Cant wait to get the dimensions.... how bout a picture of it running?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Great job Steve. I am glad the new job is giving you some time off for projects like this one.

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice mod Steve. Very cozy looking all you nee now is a bear skin rug.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's my fireplace mod...(not really...it came this way)
It's a gas firplace, adjustable flame, sound, and electric heater:
You gotta love that camping ambiance!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looking good









Glad to see your not suffering in the s,o,b.









John


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I will take the shot with a bear skin rug as well, ( I have one in the basement) but here it is running!

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

no picture...


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Steve,

I saw the picture in your gallery. One comment .... your bearskin rug looks a lot like a Collie......
















Wayne


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Can't get the photo from the gallery to the thread?
Computer geek I'm not!
Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------

